# What kind of coats do you wear?



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

When using snow blowers last year, the wind would always catch the snow and blow it back onto me, then my body heats melts it, I'm wet and cold. 

What do you guys wear that wont let the snow soak through? I don't like something that bogs me down. 

How about gloves? Something that keeps your hands warm but still lets you work in them?

Been looking at the DULUTH TRADING CO and it looks like they have some good stuff. I just hate ordering things like this with out seeing it or trying it on first.

duluthtrading.com

Thanks,


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Carhartt......


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Layers my friend, layers. I wear a outer shell, usually lined canvas or denim, then a fleece coat underneath, heavy sweater, long sleeved shirt, then thermal underwear. Same with pants; Bib coverals, jeans, sweat pants, then thermal underwear too. I might leave off a layer or two if it is warm, but it isn't unusual around here to be -30 C (-22 F) to -40 C (-40 F)


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

We wear carhart coats and bibs, and spray them with "camp dry" water proofing spray before we wear them and after they get washed. Water beads up. You may still get wet in some cases, but not as quickly.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree with layering COMPLETELY, every outdoor activity authority teaches it. Allows you to adjust to temp changes and different levels of activity.

Wear a polypropylene base layer, then fleece(maybe 2 layers) I like the ones with pit zips, then a breathable waterproof shell of some kind(gore tex, pricey but a good bet) Cabelas sells pretty good stuff. Many of the authorities say "cotton kills" as it doesn't move moisture away from the skin. I don't spend much time physically working in the cold anymore. Driving, supervising, plowing, loading salters(machine) and fixing mechanical issues, but I did my time with a shovel and snowblower. I used to swear by my Carhartt coveralls, treated with camp dry, then my son got active with BSA and some of the other dads were well educated in how to dress for activity in the cold, Carhartts still have their place for me, just not when I have to be active and or wet.

GOOGLE can be a good resource, research how cross country skiers and snow shoers dress and adapt it your use.


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Layering here too. That way I can shed what I need to while running around in the truck and still have the warmth I need to shovel a walk.

Mostly I wear the normal jeans and shirts. Throw in a sweat shirt. then my coveralls. Over that I have a Eddie Bauer parka I can shed when needed (tons of pockets ). Gloves are fleece lined - insulated work gloves I found at TSC.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Champ Dry? First time I have ever heard of that, where can you buy it?


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

camp dry... you can get it at walmart, k-mart, dicks, gander mountain, cabelas, sears, jcpenny, kohls, most army navy stores, or any other store that sells clothing or camping supplies


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

layers and gore tex


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

SharpBlades;1107414 said:


> camp dry... you can get it at walmart, k-mart, dicks, gander mountain, cabelas, sears, jcpenny, kohls, most army navy stores, or any other store that sells clothing or camping supplies


OK, thanks. I cant believe that I have not heard of that before and I have worked construction for over 15 years.....I will look for it.


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Carhart bibs and a big waterproof green ugly jacket, I sweat more than I get wet from snow lol.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

JayD2;1107664 said:


> OK, thanks. I cant believe that I have not heard of that before and I have worked construction for over 15 years.....I will look for it.


I use it for everything... Bibs, jackets, tents, boat canvas... Pretty much anything that needs to stay dry... Gander mountain normaly has the best price


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Carhartt coat carhartt pants, I have 4 carhartt coats. I also have a full blizzard pro suit for when it gets real bad


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Tee shirt an shorts, Oh sorry, my bad, I thought u had asked what you wear when your plowing (LOL) Sorry :laughing:


----------



## motoxguy (Oct 17, 2010)

I would use layers and then the shell of a snowmobile jacket since they deflect the snow and wind.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Moonlighter;1107696 said:


> Carhart bibs and a big waterproof green ugly jacket, I sweat more than I get wet from snow lol.


And this is why breathable layers that carry moisture from the skin are important.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Gortex outer layer and eliminate all cotton from under layers.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I would use a snowmobile suit that has one zipper. 
Put on when blowing and take off when getting back in truck.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I get used gore-tex one piece snow suits I get off ebay. they are so much warmer and thinner than a carhart, plus they have vents in places like the underarms to keep you from sweating. If I try doing the same thing in a carhart after wearing the snow suits, I cant believe how much those big heavy things restrict movement and dont wick away moisture. The only good thing about a carhart is durability.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I throw a John Deere rain coat / wind breaker I got at Tractor Supply for 20.00 over top of my bibs and sweatshirt. Works great.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Carhartt Extreme here


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Forestfireguy I totally agree with the whole breathable layers thing, but I am one of those people who sweats profusely no matter the temperature, if I am working, I am sweating. Summer work is hell for me I could fill a couple of buckets a day with how much I sweat lol. It sucks really but it is a fact of life for me, on the up side it keeps me healthy I guess at least that's what the wifey tells me.


----------



## Lawn Rover (Aug 16, 2009)

North Face McMurdo parka with under armor.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Mackman;1107326 said:


> Carhartt......


i like your thinking, mackman!

keith

www.bertoglandscape.com


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Carhartt all the way...

And layers...

With a moisture wicking base layer, like Under Armour or similiar.

I too get wet from the inside faster than the outside. I sweat like crazy all the time...

I had to walk home a mile and a half to my rural house in whiteout blizzard conditions with 30-40 mph winds through drifts that were waist deep on average, knee deep at best, and some that I had to army crawl over because they were so deep. I had been up for 37 hours with no more than an hour nap in the truck and was exhausted when i started walking (spent 2 hours before that shoveling to get the truck unstuck) I thought I would die before I made it to the house. I had no gloves, but I had my Carhartt bibs and jacket and I'm convinced they kept me from freezing to death.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

as for GLOVES, wear a pair of the medical gloves, and then just a good winter pair, I would get like 3 pairs of different gloves that look good try them out and then when they wear out just get the ones that held up the best. but the secret is to always have multiple pairs to keep a dry pair handy, and the medical gloves to keep the moister away from your hands.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I have multiple gloves in the truck too. Sometimes I can even come up with a matched pair!

It really does become a safety issue if you find yourself or someone else stuck in the snow when it's brutal winter conditions we work in. 

Back in the late 70s when I was young and crazy, I came upon a big station wagon full of cub scouts stuck in the snow. It was zero, and blowing 35 mph. When we were done trying to dig the car out, my thumb was frost bitten. A couple days later it turned black and I got scared. Then Nurse at High School had me come back every day so she could check it. She said since the nail bed was still the right color I would only lose the skin and not my thumb. She was right. 
Since then I buy lots of good water proof gloves, and I always have them with me.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

Carhartt & carharrt bibs


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

I was at TSC the other day and was looking at some. They have this one that zips all the way up to waist on both side of the legs. It said that they are water repellent/resistant or something like that. They were different then the reg insulated ones, these were black, don't know if that was the only color or not, but my question is, are they really different and better for keeping you dry? These were the bibs, no sleeves. 

Any one know about these?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

This year i'm trying a two piece deal. Charles River Light sweatshirt for taking the edge off while plowing with the windows down and then a Charles River waterproof & insulated outter jacket for shoveling and out of truck work. Both are DOT yellow with the reflective stripes on them all letter and embroidered with the company logo!! Bought a set for myself, shoveler, other plow driver and my dad! Not cheap but they're extremely warm, look great, and are safe! Both layers wick moisture and are polyester so they're light and easy (sort of) to keep clean.

yea yea that's me with both layers on before they were embroidered and vynal lettered. With the second coat on the combo was EXTREMELY warm!


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;1117490 said:


> This year i'm trying a two piece deal. Charles River Light sweatshirt for taking the edge off while plowing with the windows down and then a Charles River waterproof & insulated outter jacket for shoveling and out of truck work. Both are DOT yellow with the reflective stripes on them all letter and embroidered with the company logo!! Bought a set for myself, shoveler, other plow driver and my dad! Not cheap but they're extremely warm, look great, and are safe! Both layers wick moisture and are polyester so they're light and easy (sort of) to keep clean.
> 
> yea yea that's me with both layers on before they were embroidered and vynal lettered. With the second coat on the combo was EXTREMELY warm!


I have never heard of Charles River ........Where do you get them?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm not sure what stores carry them if any...I've only ever seen them offered at company apparel/embroidery places. Very high quality clothing!


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;1117555 said:


> I'm not sure what stores carry them if any...I've only ever seen them offered at company apparel/embroidery places. Very high quality clothing!


OK, thanks


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

tshirt,long john shirt, another tshirt,followed by a pull over sweatshirt then a carharrt jacket and a pair of winter hunting gloves from walmart.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

i where carharrt but to throw anther one in here we have 1 guy that i work with time to time, he will dress in layers and then put a tyvek suit over it all to keep the moisture out (and probably camouflage from the boss)


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

I found that Carhartt I was talking about, its CARHARTT MENS EXTREME ARCTIC QUILT-LINED ZIP-TO-WAIST BIBERALL......any one have it and how is it?


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

klim is is the best you will find its 100% gortex. But its very pricey.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

long sleeve and lined jeans w/ hunting boots- 1400g thinsulate. w/ a arborwear jacket in my passenger seat


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Gortex is great. My deer hunting coat is Gortex and I really like it for sitting in the tree stand on cold wet mornings. It keeps the wind out too. 

Watch for discount sales.


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

TPC Services;1108134 said:


> Tee shirt an shorts, Oh sorry, my bad, I thought u had asked what you wear when your plowing (LOL) Sorry :laughing:


I just find myself thinking, why would I ever want to use a snowblower....those guys look cold and I bet its hard to hear the radio.


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Layers, and like mentioned before, gear used in winter sports. I have done the carhart thing in the past to preserve my good winter gear. But I cant move in that stuff so I just keep stocking up on nice windproof lightweight fleece coats, patagonia 1/4 zip base layers, and moisture wicking long sleeve tees. Nothing cotton, all polyester is what you want. For pants I usually wear jeans with underarmour. Cold/wet days I will use snowboard/ski pants with goretex and a heavier coat. I will bust out the carharts when we have multiple storms and my primary stock develops a funk 

We are out in the same elements as people doing winter sports moving just as much if not more, how many of them do you see wearing Carhartt?

O and multiple gloves are key too, I have all sort of those for diff purposes. No matter what you use they all find ways of getting wet at some point

Edit, I may spend quite a bit on my gear but I have found that it pays off, polyester is very durable, I have patagonias 4 years old and they still look good enough to wear to the bar etc... Just buy in the off season at outlet stores


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

If just to stay dry and out of the wind, try Grundens. They make all commercial fishing gear. Large bib pants thay slip over anything you wear and rain coat with neopreen sleeves that wont let anything in. Throw it on only when out of the truck You will be warm and dry all day and night.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

JayD2;1107312 said:


> When using snow blowers last year, the wind would always catch the snow and blow it back onto me, then my body heats melts it, I'm wet and cold.
> 
> What do you guys wear that wont let the snow soak through? I don't like something that bogs me down.
> 
> ...


Duluth Trading just opened a store, only problem for you is its a little west of Madison, WI... Stuff is nice, but pricey.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Schuley;1119036 said:


> Duluth Trading just opened a store, only problem for you is its a little west of Madison, WI... Stuff is nice, but pricey.


Yeah they have some really good stuff. I bought some of the plumbers butt T - shirts and they are real nice. Was thinking of trying their shirts with our logos next year.


----------



## skeleton2135 (Nov 14, 2010)

New to this forum-NOT to life or plowing. Pay attention to the posts on layering. These are key. Don't get too focused on Brands. The concept is what you need to learn. No one can tell you what to wear for what temp, wind, precip, etc- All we can do is educate you on what layers do. Here is a quick primer.
1.Base Layer-close to your body and hugs tight. Polypropelene long john. NOT cotton. This layer wicks moisture away from your body keeping you dry!!!!!!!!!
2. Insulation Layer- this layer should be adjusted for temps. Use a synthetic insulation(fleece are cheap and are great for insulation). Colder=more layers of this. I use anywhere from one to three of these layers.
3. Shell Layer- Is your "weather repellant" layer. Should be thin and water proof. Here is the part that we will all disagree upon. I use a jacket that I can get nasty from salt and gas, oil etc. I own very expensive goretex shells(250-300)-those don't go out in snowblowing conditions at work. I have found some very cheap nylon with water proof backing jackets to fit loosely over all of the layers. I buy those shells carefully with prudence as I know I can't spend a ton of cash on something I will trash. Buy the shells bigger as you'll have layers underneath of them. Here is what you need to determine: Spend more money on a shell that will breathe or less on one that will get trashed. ...Don't think that a breathable shell will keep you bone dry. IT WON"T. I have the top of the line mountaineering goretex shells that when I climb in wet conditions I'm still seeing alot of moisture in it. So, don't be fooled that after you've spent all that money on a expensive shell that you'll be alot more dry. You are better off getting a good/cheap shell but more importantly getting rid of the type of fabrics that hold moisture=wet=cold on the inside of your layers. Fleece layers are so cheap that you should have no problems findiing those. Base layers-go to Dicks or kmart. Poly long johns are poly long johns.
Shed those shell and one or two Insulation layers when you get in the truck. Don't get too bundled up and forget to figure on the heat your body makes. It's a dance. The amount of work you do, how cold, etc It all figured into your comfort. Keep a extra layer in the truck in case it's colder than you think.
Gloves: My hands don't get too cold even when exposed(kind of freak of nature) so all I wear is the rubber coated canvas ones. They keep my hands very dry, free of salt, grease, gas etc. They are bought at Home Depot for about ten bucks. Try different ones that will keep you dry. 

Rant over...MY .02


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

skeleton2135;1119074 said:


> New to this forum-NOT to life or plowing. Pay attention to the posts on layering. These are key. Don't get too focused on Brands. The concept is what you need to learn. No one can tell you what to wear for what temp, wind, precip, etc- All we can do is educate you on what layers do. Here is a quick primer.
> 1.Base Layer-close to your body and hugs tight. Polypropelene long john. NOT cotton. This layer wicks moisture away from your body keeping you dry!!!!!!!!!
> 2. Insulation Layer- this layer should be adjusted for temps. Use a synthetic insulation(fleece are cheap and are great for insulation). Colder=more layers of this. I use anywhere from one to three of these layers.
> 3. Shell Layer- Is your "weather repellant" layer. Should be thin and water proof. Here is the part that we will all disagree upon. I use a jacket that I can get nasty from salt and gas, oil etc. I own very expensive goretex shells(250-300)-those don't go out in snowblowing conditions at work. I have found some very cheap nylon with water proof backing jackets to fit loosely over all of the layers. I buy those shells carefully with prudence as I know I can't spend a ton of cash on something I will trash. Buy the shells bigger as you'll have layers underneath of them. Here is what you need to determine: Spend more money on a shell that will breathe or less on one that will get trashed. ...Don't think that a breathable shell will keep you bone dry. IT WON"T. I have the top of the line mountaineering goretex shells that when I climb in wet conditions I'm still seeing alot of moisture in it. So, don't be fooled that after you've spent all that money on a expensive shell that you'll be alot more dry. You are better off getting a good/cheap shell but more importantly getting rid of the type of fabrics that hold moisture=wet=cold on the inside of your layers. Fleece layers are so cheap that you should have no problems findiing those. Base layers-go to Dicks or kmart. Poly long johns are poly long johns.
> ...


Thanks!

I mean for you post, not that your rant is over......


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

TSherman;1118408 said:


> I just find myself thinking, why would I ever want to use a snowblower....those guys look cold and I bet its hard to hear the radio.


LOL....well, I will be one of those guys for now that's all I got to work with.....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I wear a pair of fleece lined jeans, over long johns, with insulated boots as well. Don't wear steel toe in the snow if you haven't figured it out already, anyone with common sense knows this one lol. Then I wear an under armour turtle neck long sleeve, company t-shirt over that, hoodie, and carhartt. If I'm sitting in the truck this winter though I'll probably invest in carhartt pants or bibs. I too have more than one carhartt jacket, just in case.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

KL&M Snow Div.;1135334 said:


> I wear a pair of fleece lined jeans, over long johns, with insulated boots as well. Don't wear steel toe in the snow if you haven't figured it out already, anyone with common sense knows this one lol. Then I wear an under armour turtle neck long sleeve, company t-shirt over that, hoodie, and carhartt. If I'm sitting in the truck this winter though I'll probably invest in carhartt pants or bibs. I too have more than one carhartt jacket, just in case.


Yeah, LOL on the steel-toe boots, I work construction (electrician) and although its been a long long time sense I have had to work outside, we had to wear them on most job sites...

I was on a job one time I worked 12 - 16 hour days almost all winter outside. Froze to death...I bought a pair of what we called Mickey Mouse Boots, your feet never got cold in those but they were very heavy and clumsy.....

I just went to TSC and bought a pair of bibs insulated but not the arctic ones. I tried them on and just could not move in them, so I got the stone wash ones that feel broke in. I asked them for the champ - dry and they do not carry it. I will try somewhere else.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

You can find "Camp-Dry" at Walmart.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

South Seneca;1135815 said:


> You can find "Camp-Dry" at Walmart.


OK, I will stop in there tomorrow. Did you guys know that wal-mart does not sell carharts anymore? I looked there today and all they have is some off brand, I think it was called Well's or something.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes there are many different other brands out there. Carhart is still the best IMO Only thing that comes close is I have a blizzardpro full suit man is that thing warm and dry!


----------



## B&B Plowing (Dec 1, 2010)

South Seneca;1107354 said:


> We wear carhart coats and bibs, and spray them with "camp dry" water proofing spray before we wear them and after they get washed. Water beads up. You may still get wet in some cases, but not as quickly.


I agree with this, I usually just wear long johns and then put on the Carhartt bibs, jacket and hat...That keeps me the most warmest. My dad is a Construction Engineer and He works out side all year round and thats all he wears, Nothing but Carhartt. Its well worth what you pay for them. My biggest probablem is my boots. I cant find a pair of boots that have enough grams of insulation to keep my feet warm and water proof.

B&B Plowing.


----------



## shelvie (Oct 11, 2010)

I use an heavy winter underarmor ( as it pulls the water off your water when you sweat) then a t shirt over it, and a heavy zip up hoody (lined hoody). and if work outside throw a rain jacket over it. keeps me warm and not too bulky!


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

B&B Plowing;1136217 said:


> I agree with this, I usually just wear long johns and then put on the Carhartt bibs, jacket and hat...That keeps me the most warmest. My dad is a Construction Engineer and He works out side all year round and thats all he wears, Nothing but Carhartt. Its well worth what you pay for them. My biggest probablem is my boots. I cant find a pair of boots that have enough grams of insulation to keep my feet warm and water proof.
> 
> B&B Plowing.


I can tell you of a boot to get, we in the construction trades call them Mickey Mouse boots. I think you can still get them from TSC. Some used to say you can get them from army surplus stores. They were made for service men, they are black and made from rubber. They have an air valve stem on the ankle, they were put on there for guys who parachute out of planes.

These boots will not let your feet get cold or wet......The only thing I did not like about them was that they are a little heavy.

I worked a job all winter 6 days a week 12 - 16 hrs a day and they worked great. We did not even have shelter there, the company bought us some plywood and nails and we had to build a small shed to eat our lunch in. It was the worst job I have every worked weather wise.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got Muck boots is the brand of them. They really keep your feet warm and dry, but if you wear them inside long your feet will sweat because they're so warm. I think I got them for right around $100 a few seasons ago. Then I put a set of yaktrax on them, very cool and good snow traction.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

try panti hose to keep your legs and feet warm and dry


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

South Seneca;1135815 said:


> You can find "Camp-Dry" at Walmart.


Well, I went to wal-mart today and could not find it anywhere....What department is it in?

I asked a worker there if she could type it into the computer and she, well lets just say blew me off and told me to look in sporting goods. I did not find Champ - Dry but they had some other brand, maybe it will work just the same...


----------



## the jrminator1 (Oct 27, 2010)

hey jayd, try the shoe dept at walmart to find camp dry. if not there then sporting goods where the camping supplies would be. i have used it on camping tents and such and it does help a lot.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

bighornjd;1109438 said:


> I had no gloves, but I had my Carhartt bibs and jacket and I'm convinced they kept me from freezing to death.


Yes it did. Just think, if you didn't have them, you would have froze to death. 

Carhartt is overpriced to me. You wouldn't have froze to death if you had ANY other brand on as well.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Camp-Dry works on a lot of things.

We had some on the shelf in the shop and sprayed the canvas top on our boat. It worked great.

I think Bass-Pro carries it too. You could always Google "Camp-Dry" and find it.

JayD2 notice the spelling is "Camp-Dry" not Champ-Dry


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

South Seneca;1138838 said:


> Camp-Dry works on a lot of things.
> 
> We had some on the shelf in the shop and sprayed the canvas top on our boat. It worked great.
> 
> ...


Well, heck, that might be why she did not know what it was, LOL...Thanks manThumbs Up, I feel kind of stupid now that I have been to two stores prsport asking it...:laughing:


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Speedos. Nothing else. Man up guys it's not that cold!


----------

